# Can CAE transfer through breeding?



## Mf628 (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a doe that just came up CAE positive. Her joints started clicking, so I got her tested and the results came back positive. However, she is 3 months pregnant. I know for a fact that the buck didn't give it to her (This doe's dam appears CAE+, I do not own the dam but her knees are the size of my fist and the doe I now own was dam raised.) but I was more concerned if the buck could get it from my doe. I don't own any bucks, so I don't know if she has passed it on to any of the other bucks she was bred by. 

Also, has anyone ever had it pass through feed/water containers? She is in with a couple doelings I bought. They do not get friendly with each other ever, but share a pen. I plan to test the doelings but I have no way of telling if the got it from her as they were never tested before.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 8, 2013)

CAE is passed thru ALL body fluids, not just milk as most people believe. That means snot, blood, urine, etc. Any of the body fliuds could get into water and she could drink it. 

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/CAE.html


----------



## Harbisgirl (Jan 8, 2013)

But it has to be ingested right? Not absorbed through...er, other orifices?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 8, 2013)

Harbisgirl said:
			
		

> But it has to be ingested right? Not absorbed through...er, other orifices?


I'm not 100% sure about that. Though she said that she has been in with other goats so there are many, many ways she could have gotten the disease.



> The virus is directly connected to the production of white blood cells, so any body secretions which contain these cells are potential sources of infection for other members of the herd.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/emergingissues/downloads/prcaevinfosheet.pdf



> Can CAEV be transmitted in semen?
> CAEV was isolated from parts of the semen of experimentally infected bucks in 1998. However, it must be emphasized that the infection in these bucks was experimental, not natural. One year later in 1999, it was shown that semen from naturally infected bucks can become contaminated with CAEV. At the present time, there is no evidence that bucks transmit the infection to does via semen, but an appropriate level of caution must be taken by producers when using natural or assisted reproduction with semen from seropositive bucks. As pointed out earlier, transmission between bucks and does may take place by routes other than semen, and those routes of transmission (e.g., close contact) may lead to more new infections than the semen route.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 8, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/emergingissues/downloads/prcaevinfosheet.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there we go. Good job there Pearce


----------

